# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Exposição de Fotografia Subaquatica de Casimiro Sampaio no ICBAS (Fórum de Mergulho)

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba tarde

o Bilhas  nosso fórum parceiro anunciou




> Liquid Breathing,
> 
> Iniciou-se hoje uma Exposição de Fotografia Subaquática, no ICBAS, de Casimiro Sampaio.
> Das 09h até as 18h entrada livre.
> 
> 
> 
> Saiba mais em:
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t11657.html


Atenciosamente
Pedro _Liquid Breathing_ Nuno

----------

